# How To Videos! Testing your 4wd components! Push button switch, relays, and servo!



## oleblue22 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are many different threads in the forum on members having problems with their 4wd. 
While there is a lot of information to be found by searching and reading, I wanted to make it easy to be able to diagnose problems with your 4wd.

I spent last night making three videos on testing the Push button 4wd switch, the three relays, and the servo motor on the front diff. 

You should be able to pretty well narrow down a problem with your 4wd between one of these videos. 

The videos are nothing fancy, just an iphone propped up on a lantern fuel can but I think they'll help out. I don't know why they turned out with a black border but if anyone knows how to fix it, please let me know. 

Things you will need:

-Service manual (can be found online for free)
-Multimeter or ohm meter 
-For testing relays it's nice to have the wires with clips as you see in the video.
-To get the servo off the differential you need a tamperproof torx bit T45 and a 6mm hex socket (or allen wrench) and a T25 or a phillips screwdriver to split the servo case apart.
-Tools to get the front rack off in order to get to the push button switch plug and the relays on the newer models.


Here are the videos


----------

